# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  قطيفية

## قطيفية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
  ارحب بكم وأتمنى ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم  , وان اكون عضوة ذات فائدة للجميع لما لي من الخبرة الكبيرة في مجال التجميل , واشكر ادارة المنتدى على قبولهم لي كعضوة في هذا المنتدى ولكم تحياتي .

----------


## أسير الحرمان



----------


## سيناريو



----------


## نور الهدى



----------


## سمراء



----------


## alzahrani33

«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»قطيفية«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°  ·.¸.•°®»

بــكــل حــب وإحــتــرام وشــوق
نــســتــقــبــلك ونــفــرش طــريــقــك بــالــورد
.. يسرنا تواجدك بيننا وانضمامك معنا ..
.. وبكل ما تحمله معاني الشوق نتلهف لقرأة مشاركاتك ..
.. فمرحباً بك تراحيب المطر إذا هلت ..
.. وهـلا بـك عـدد نجوم السماء وأكثر ..
.. عدد ما غرد الطير ..



مرحباا فيك .. بكل كلمه ومعنى ..
وجودك زااد المنتدى .. نوراا .. وبهااء ..
وبالورد .. والبخوور .. نستقبلك .. ياا كل الغلااا ..
.. فمن قلوبنــا ..
.. نهديك



. أعطر التحيات ..
.. وأرق البسمـات ..
.. وأروع الكلمـات ..
.. وأجمـل الأمنيـات ..
.. وأغلى الهمسـات ..
وندعوك لقضـاء أحلى الأوقـات في أعذب وأرقى المنتديـات 

[IMG]http://not4sale.***********/catrose.gif[/IMG]

؛؛ ننتظر عطر اقلامك ؛؛
* و رسم احساسك *
.. وبديع فنونك..
بــوح قــلــمــك
وجــمــيــل عــبــاراتــك..


«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»اخوك الزهراني«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*welcome*




مرحبا بك أخـتي الكريمة ::-
قطيفية







*لقد طرب القلب فرحا ً بقدومكم ..* *وامتـلأت العيون ضياءا بمشاهدتكم*


*فـأنتم من تتفتق الأزهار حبـا ً لـه ..* *وتخضر الحقول ودا ً لنسمــاته*


*فـمرحبــــــا ً بــقـــدومـــكم إلــى أهـلكم ...* *ووصــولــكم إلى بيتكم*


*فـلقد سعــدنا بالنـظر إلـى شــخصكم ..**وفرحنا صدقا ً بمجيئكم*


*ومن أعمـــــاق الفـــــؤاد نـــقول لكــم*




* حللتم أهـلا ونزلتم سهلاً* 




*فنــزولكــم هــو نـــزول خــير وبــركة واستقراركم بيننا*


*هــو كــاســتقرار نــبض قلـب بـعد خــــوف ووجـــل*


*فأنتم الآن بين أحضان الأخوة ورياض العشرة* 


*آملين أن تسعد أيامكم في استقراركم بيننا*


*وأن تصلوا إى نيل المـرام فــي ربوعنا*


*سائلين المولى عز وجل لكم*


*الموفقية والنجاح*




see you

----------


## w_alwaheed

البيت بيتك

----------


## القلب المرح

[IMG]http://heart3hot.***********/5221.gif[/IMG]

----------


## زهور الامل

**

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]
الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامكِ لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لكِ .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمكِ ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعركِ ومواضيعكِ ..

وآرائكِ الشخصية  ..

التي سنشارككِ الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتكِ .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لكِ بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بكِ أخت ... غاليه علينا  ..

وأشكر لكِ اختياركِ هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لكِ مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لكِ ..

دعواتي لكِ بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة ..
[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]

----------


## سجينة الآهات

أهلا فيك داخل أسرة شبكة الناصرة و أكيد راح تكونين عند حسن الظن بإذن الله

نورتي غناتي
... تحياتي

----------


## وعود



----------


## شوق الربيع



----------


## أيوب



----------


## قطيفية

اخجلتموني بلطفكم وحسن استقبالكم لي وهذا كثير علي , وأني انشاءالله وبحق محمد وآل محمد اكون عند حسن ظنكم وأن اكون ذات فائدة وان اضع خبرتي البسيطة في فن التجميل تحت تصرفكم قدر الامكان .
اود فقط ان انوه الى انني قد حصلت على دورات كثيرة في فن التجميل من مصر وفرنسا قبل خمس سنوات تقريبا ومن لبنان مؤخرا في شهر شوال بالتحديد بالإضافة الى انني حصلت على دورة فن التجميل من مركز الخدمة الإجتماعية بالقطيف قبل سبع سنوات ومن ثم تم اختياري كأفضل من تضع ماكياج على مر الدورات التي سبقت ثم كلفت بالتدريس هناك لمدة ثلاث سنوات متفرقة , لذا اتمنى ان اضع هذه الخبرة البسيطة بين ايديكم قدر الإمكان واعذروني ان تأخرت في الرد عليكم اما بسبب اعمال المنزل والاولاد او عند انشغالي في مركز التجميل الخاص بي ولكم تحياتي .
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## تأبط بودره

*بانتظار مشاركاتكم*

----------


## جــــــود

هًٍــًٍــًٍــًٍــًٍــًٍــًٍــًٍــًٍـلآ

وغًٍــًٍــًٍــًٍــًٍــًٍــًٍــًٍـلآ

فيكـ آختيـ  *قطيفية* 

مرحبآ بكـ عدد مآ خطتهـ الأقلآم منـ حروفـ
وبعدد مآ أزهر بالأرضـ زهور

مرحبآ ممزوجة بعطر آلـورد ورآئحة آلبخور
مرحبآ بـكـ بينـ إخـوآنكـ وأخـوآتكـ 


فنستقبلكـ بكلـ عبآرآتـ آلإستقبآلـ 
وبكلـ مآ تحتويهـ منـ معآنيـ وكلمآتـ 

يحفهآ حبـ أعضآء آلمنتدى
ونقولـ لكـ على آلرحبـ وآلسعة 
فآلصدر لكـ يتسعـ كإتسآعـ آلأرضـ 


وبوجود آسمكـ آزدهر آلمنتدى نوراً 
وغردتـ حروفنآ بعطر قدومكـ 
آتمنى أن تجدينـ بينـ آعضآء آلمنتدى
وزهورهـ مآ يسركـ 


نتمنى لكـ أقآآآمة رآآآئعة 
فيـ ظلآلـ صفحآتنآ آلسآحرهـ 
تحيآآآآتيـ معطرة منـ عبقـ آلورد 
آلمعتقـ بآلزيزفونـ آلعآطر بعطر قدومكـ ،،،

----------


## khozam



----------


## أسرار الليل



----------


## كبرياء



----------


## دلوعت حبيبتي



----------


## ام الحلوين



----------

